# Speedy Sausage Pizza From Jamie Oliver...



## kleenex (Mar 1, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T38LMV1mUbw


You all know a pizza has to have grapes on it


----------



## Vinylhanger (Mar 2, 2021)

I once ordered a pizza in Germany.  I wanted a Hawaiian pizza.

It had fruit cocktail on it.   And yep, grapes.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 2, 2021)

Vinylhanger said:


> I once ordered a pizza in Germany.  I wanted a Hawaiian pizza.
> 
> It had fruit cocktail on it.   And yep, grapes.



um..  

Ross


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 3, 2021)

Never eaten anything cooked by Jamie. But he uses a lot of lemon. When I use that much it's uneatably sour


----------

